# Your favorite Post Rock albums?



## tomterry (Feb 19, 2019)

I don't know why, but I am loving post rock stuff by Godspeed You! Black Emperor, Mogwai, Sigur Ros and Mono.

I bought F♯ A♯ ∞, Lift your skinny fists.... and I love it. The soundtracks are majestic personally. There are a few moments which are just phenomenal in Lift your skinny fists album.

I also just listened to "Take me somewhere nice" by Mogwai, and I liked it a lot. Damn, I don't know how I feel. It made me feel empty,hollow and sad. It did not make me cry but still it affected me in some way. 





What are your favorite post rock albums that you love?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Like you, Godspeed You! Black Emperor, Mogwai, Sigur Ros, definitely. Also the later Talk Talk albums.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm not a great fan of the genre but I really liked Labradford


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

IMHO, Nobody has bettered Talk Talk's Spirit of Eden, Laughing Stock, and Mark Hollis's S/T. I do enjoy GY!BE and Sigur Ros, though. Isis also deserves a mention, if just for Oceanic.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2019)

Well I like Mogwai and Sigur Ros...but I'd need to check out what post rock is to know whether there's anything else!


----------



## eyepatchplease (Apr 7, 2019)

I enjoy mostly Godspeed You (saw them live last year - really loud, enjoyable), Sigur Ros (though I admit, not as much as I used to), and Explosions in the Sky.


----------

